# Benötige Hilfe zum Norco Sight 1 (2012) und Dämpfer



## Impact (30. November 2016)

ich besitze das Norco Sight 1 (2012) in XL mit Manitou Mattoc Pro vorne das ich mit vollen 160mm fahre und immer mehr in Richtung Enduro aufgebaut habe.
Nun möchte ich unbedingt den Fox Float RP2 loswerden und ihn gegen etwas anderes mit 200x57 ersetzen.
Ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden. Neuer LRS ist bestellt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Man hört immer wieder Rock Shox Debon Air RC3. Ich muss zugeben das ich mit Luftdämpfern und dem Klimbim darum ganz im Gegensatz zu Luftgabeln, bisher auf Kriegsfuß bin da sie nicht so ein feedback und Feingefühl wie z.B. ein coil Dämpfer im Heck etc. entwickeln.

Alternativ wäre da ein Vivid Air R2C der ja nah an einen coil Dämpfer herankommen soll.
Nur weiss ich nicht ob der von den Maßen in den Rahmen passt und nirgends anstoßt oder gar too much wäre.

Ich bin ein Fox RC4 Kashima mit Titanfeder in meinem Commencal DHV3 gewohnt mit Super coil Ansprechverhalten. Diesen Dämpfer gibt es auch mit 200x57, also passend für das Sight 1.

Mit dem Norco fahre ich eigentlich nicht Bergauf, nur wenns unbedingt sein muss. Eher local Singletrails, Lokale Flowtrails, etwas FR/DH auf local spots, keinerlei Bikeparks, eher dann so etwas wie Finale Ligure und hier und da Ebene in der Stadt.

Folgende Fragen:
1. wäre der Dämpfer (Fox RC4 oder Vivid Air R2C) too much zur das Sight 1 von 2012?

2. passt die Hauptkammer des Vivid Air vom Umfang in den Rahmen wenn diese unter der Umlenkung montiert wird oder stößt diese an die Sattelstrebe?

3. die Verbindung von der Hauptkammer zum AGB ist ja leicht abgeschrägt. Das gilt für den Vivid Air als auch für den Fox RC4. Passt diese wenn die unten montiert ist oder stößt die am Rahmen?

4. falls das so mit dem Vivid Air nicht passen sollte und der Dämpfer also mit der Hauptkammer dann doch eher unten und der AGB oben montiert ist und der Vivid Air maximal einfedert, stößt dann der AGB an den Rahmen? Gleiches Gilt für den AGB des Fox RC4.

5. Ist der Sight 1 Rahmen Finale Ligure tauglich? Ich möchte ihn nicht kaputt machen, aber es gibt ja in Finale Ligure auf manchen Strecken Geballer die nicht unbedingt nur flowig sind.

6. Mein Körpergewicht liegt bei ca. 92Kg, fahrfertig schätze ich noch mal ca. 8Kg drauf. Im Falle des Fox RC4 wüsste ich auf Anhieb jetzt nicht zu welcher Federhärte und Länge ich greifen sollte, und beim Vivid Air R2C und Monarch Debon Air RC3 gibt es ja meist den Tune M/M. Die Kennlinie und das Heck werden in dem link als "progessive-linear" gedeutet. Ich verstehe die Linien nicht so ganz und weiß daher nicht zu welchen tune man für das Sight 1 und mein Fahrgewicht greifen sollte? http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/05/norco-sight-2012.html


----------



## microbat (30. November 2016)

Alles ist besser als der rp2 und wenn Dir das Gewicht egal ist, dann nehme doch den Dämpfer, den Du bereits kennst - aus'm DH Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (30. November 2016)

Kannst du evtl. eine Einschätzung, wohlmöglich durch Erfahrung abgeben wie sich ein RS Vivid Air R2C order ein Fox RC4 Kashima in der EBL verhält bzw. mit der Hinterbau Kinematik harmonieren würde?


----------



## microbat (1. Dezember 2016)

Nein. Habe das Sight C in L und wiege fahrbereit 75 Kilo. Der RP2 war grottig. Der dB inline hatte zuviele Optionen, aber wenn es passte war es gut. Im Moment ist der Float DP drin und der ist narrensicher und gut. In den Carbon Rahmen (bis L) passen nur Dämpfer ohne piggyback.

Wie geschrieben, wenn das Gewicht vom Rad "egal" ist, dann baue Dir das rein womit Du bereits Erfahrung hasst.

Eine Meinung dazu was Dein Sight aushält abzugeben ist unmöglich. Bei mir ist es so, dass alles was ich auch mit meinen Range fahre, dann auch mit dem Sight geht. Beide Bikes werden bei mir aber nicht so hart bewegt, wie es in der Werbung vorgeturnt wird.

Mein Sight mit 160er Gabel war meinen Range in M mit 160er Gabel praktisch ebenbürtig. Einfach draufhalten und unten ankommen. Da ich aber keine zwei Bikes mit vergleichbaren Fahrverhalten brauche, hat das Sight derzeit eine 150er Float34 und das Range 'ne 180er Float36 drin. Beide könnten "härter" gefahren werden als ich das kann und könnte ich nur ein Bike haben, es wäre das Sight - aber ich schweife vom Thema ab...


----------



## Impact (1. Dezember 2016)

Vorerst danke für die Einblicke. 

Der Dämpfermarkt  zeichnet sich für mich wie folgt:
- Fox RC4 Kashima ist in der EBL so nicht mehr zu bekommen, egal ob Neu, Neuwertig oder gar im Ausland
- der RS Vivid Air R2C hat von den Maßen offenbar die selben Platzprobleme mit der Hauptkammer wie z.B. ein Cane Creek DB Air in dem Rahmen. Zum anderen wäre das Experiment offenbar dann doch zu teuer.
- ich glaube dann werde ich wohl doch zu irgend einem ungeliebten Luftdämpfer, wie ein RS Monarch Debon Air RC3 2016 greifen, und hoffen das der tune M/M i.O. geht und halt Abstriche im Lufttypischen Ansprechverhalten hinnehmen müssen.

Ich kenne den Monarch Debon Air RC3 zwar nicht, aber es scheint die best verfügbare Option zu sein.
Derzeit habe ich ein heruntergehandeltes Angebot von einem Händler der mir den für 300€ inkl. Versand Neu anbietet.


----------



## microbat (1. Dezember 2016)

Für 300 € würde ich Dir meinen gebrauchten CC dB Inline samt Buchsen schicken. Das Teil wurde im Rahmen der Garantie geprüft und ein Fehler beseitigt. Kein offensichtlicher Makel. Ich komme nur nicht dazu meine vielen Teile einzustellen. Der Inline hat so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, dass der Tune egal ist - irgendwann findet man dann die passende Einstellung.


----------



## Impact (1. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Idee, an den habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Parallel habe ich mir den CC DB Inline Coil angeschaut, allerdings bin ich vom Gesamtpaket Preis abgeschreckt.
Danke ebenso für das Angebot, nur bekommt man ihn für 100€ mehr Neu, mit vollen Anspruch beim Hersteller.

Ich werde mir den mal genauer anschaun, v.a. die Maße - da dass das Einzige Manko im Rahmen des Sight 1 sein könnte.


----------



## Impact (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab nun einen neuen '16er RS Vivid Air R2C mit standard Tune M/M für 284€ angeboten bekommen und eingebaut.
Der passt, kollidiert nirgends und hat massig Kapazitäten. Werd mir jetzt noch bei Huber ein dreiteiliges Komplett set zulegen und dann ist die Geschichte auch erledigt


----------

